# Frequent fevers



## R3b3ccaa (Apr 30, 2014)

My 2 years old son runs a fever of about 102-103 degrees that lasts 5-7 days almost every 2 weeks. His neck lymph nodes swell pretty big to the point where when you look at him you can see them very clearly on his neck. We have taken him to the doctor and he doesn't have a sore throat or an ear infection. The doctor just keeps saying it is probably some kind of virus. I would not worry but this has been happening for at least 3 months or more. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome R3b!!

I'm moving this to toddler health! Hopefully some folks will chime in.

It does sound like a virus.... our local naturopath has an apothecary where they sell supplements, tinctures, homeopathic remedies, etc and she has an antiviral tincture that is amazing! You could call & see about using it on a 2 yr old and if it's ok, having them ship it to you.
Also there are essential oils that will kick a virus to the curb too. PM if you want more info.


----------

